# xampp => apache => DocumentRoot



## mille (22. März 2006)

Hallo!

ich habe in der Datei /xampp/apache/conf/httpd.conf 

Zeile 176 in DocumentRoot "C:/wwwroot"
und Zeile 203 in <Directory "C:/wwwroot"> 
geändert.

Allerdings, sagt mir mein Firefox, das die angegebene Seite unter "http://localhost/existentesVerzeichnis/index.html" nicht zu finden ist, obwohl c:/wwwroot/existentesVerzeichnis/ auch tatsächlich da ist.

Vorher ging alles. Weiss einer von euch Rat? Hab ich eine Änderung vergessen?
Wie aus dem Titel zu entnehmen, habe ich Xampp installiert und apache auch laufen und nach der Änderung der httpd.conf auch restartet!!


MfG
mille


----------



## Maik (22. März 2006)

Bei mir lautet der nach der XAMPP-Installation voreingestellte Pfad C:/xampp/htdocs.


----------



## mille (22. März 2006)

ich habe ihn geändert!


----------



## Maik (22. März 2006)

Schon klar 

Vielleicht muß er in deinem Fall C:/wwwroot/xampp/htdocs bzw. C:/wwwroot/XAMPP/xampp/htdocs lauten?


----------



## Sandmann2k (22. März 2006)

Also, der Pfad muss nicht so kompliziert sein.
Die Änderung in der httpd.conf is i.O.

Mein htdocs-Verzeichnis is z.B.: "C:\www"

Und es funktioniert auch ohne Probleme.


----------

